# VPSBoard crosses 50k posts



## drmike (Feb 13, 2014)

Congrats to @MannDude, vpsBoard crossed the 50k post mark.

Know Mann was saving a bottle of something special for when we reached this milestone.

Thanks to all the regulars, the new community members and those of you reading this three years later.


----------



## MannDude (Feb 13, 2014)

drmike said:


> Congrats to @MannDude, vpsBoard crossed the 50k post mark.
> 
> Know Mann was saving a bottle of something special for when we reached this milestone.
> 
> Thanks to all the regulars, the new community members and those of you reading this three years later.


Haha nah, I jokingly said in the past I'd pop open champagne or something. Unfortunately the fridge is down to two beers, one last Ophellia  Hoppy Wheat from Breckenridge Brewery and a Sierra Nevada something or another.

Cheers, vpsBoard:


----------



## Enterprisevpssolutions (Feb 13, 2014)

Great job keep up the great work guys.


----------



## Nett (Feb 13, 2014)

Maybe we should celebrate/run a contest for this?


----------



## MannDude (Feb 13, 2014)

Net said:


> Maybe we should celebrate/run a contest for this?


We turn one next month. I was planning something for that.


----------



## peterw (Feb 13, 2014)

Net said:


> Maybe we should celebrate/run a contest for this?


Every contest here vanished.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Feb 13, 2014)

peterw said:


> Every contest here vanished.


Way to over generalize.  There was only one or two contests which weren't completed due to the database error (also, the administrator who was running those contents went away).


----------



## MannDude (Feb 13, 2014)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Way to over generalize.  There was only one or two contests which weren't completed due to the database error (also, the administrator who was running those contents went away).


One wasn't possible to recover and the poll data vanished when the thread became archived. The other was manually tabulated after having to restore some data... That was the referrals contest thing. I think it took me a couple months to complete though.. If you know me I'm slow moving on tasks usually. Slow and steady wins the race, as they say.  (or maybe not, I don't know. We'll find out when we get there)

Been crazy busy lately but rest assured I do want to do something to celebrate the 1 year birthday of vpsBoard.


----------



## CraigA (Feb 13, 2014)

Congrats Manndude


----------



## tuguhost (Feb 13, 2014)

hope this community would grow bigger than wht and let


----------



## jenok (Feb 13, 2014)

Sorry OOT.

MannDune, could you reply my pm please ?


----------



## peterw (Feb 13, 2014)

The top 6 spammers:


drmike
Joined 14-May 13
Members · 3960 posts
MannDude
Joined 08-March 13
Administrators · 2504 posts
Francisco
Joined 15-May 13
Verified Provider · 1379 posts
Aldryic C'boas
Joined 18-April 13
Verified Provider · 1340 posts
wlanboy
Joined 16-May 13
Content Contributer · 1122 posts
HalfEatenPie
Joined 26-March 13
Moderators · 991 posts
11.296 posts from 6 persons.


----------



## trewq (Feb 13, 2014)

peterw said:


> The top 6 spammers:
> 
> 
> drmike
> ...


That's called being an active member of a community.


----------



## Nett (Feb 13, 2014)

peterw said:


> The top 6 spammers:
> 
> 
> drmike
> ...


...I'm speechless...


----------



## peterw (Feb 13, 2014)

trewq said:


> That's called being an active member of a community.


Over 14000 members but only 22 left with more than 400 posts.



Net said:


> ...I'm speechless...


You should if you look at how little good content is added each week.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Feb 13, 2014)

peterw said:


> Over 14000 members but only 22 left with more than 400 posts.


And this is different from any other forum in existence how?



peterw said:


> You should if you look at how little good content is added each week.


Instead of bitching just for the sake of being negative, why not make some actual contribution instead of just complaining?  Which begs the question of - if you have nothing good to say about this place, why are you here?


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Feb 13, 2014)

peterw said:


> Over 14000 members but only 22 left with more than 400 posts.
> 
> You should if you look at how little good content is added each week.


If you feel that way then actively contribute to the community by posting more .  There's nothing stopping you.


----------



## k0nsl (Feb 13, 2014)

Congrats VPSBoard and @MannDude


----------



## BeastVM_Aaron (Feb 13, 2014)

Congratzz!!! Thank you @MannDude for creating VPSBoard.


----------



## wlanboy (Feb 13, 2014)

First of all - Thank you for your hard work and for spending your free time for us:

Many thanks to MannDude, MartinD and HalfEatenPie.


----------



## Francisco (Feb 13, 2014)

Congrats to the big cheese and the halfpie on the growth of the community and hard work!

Francisco


----------



## MannDude (Feb 13, 2014)

Thanks guys, though we didn't really do anything. We just allow you to post. None of us can take credit for that. Thank yourselves.


----------



## hellogoodbye (Feb 13, 2014)

peterw said:


> Over 14000 members but only 22 left with more than 400 posts.
> 
> You should if you look at how little good content is added each week.


Honestly, it doesn't matter if six people make up more than 1/5 of those 50k comments. It's a fact that most members of any community tend to be lurkers; then you have those who are active for a while and lose interest, or those who sign up, never comment and then disappear. Sustained activity - even just among a few members - can actually go a long way in encouraging participation by others. 

Besides, I have yet to come across a single forum where half or even 1/10 of the content is what you would consider of quality, which is something that is extremely subjective in itself. Why hold this particular forum to such unreasonably high standards? You don't need to have good content to have a good forum.

EDIT: Before I forget: congrats on the milestone (both post count and upcoming anniversary)!


----------



## drmike (Feb 13, 2014)

peterw said:


> Over 14000 members but only 22 left with more than 400 posts.
> 
> You should if you look at how little good content is added each week.


Yeah, and this is different than other communities how?  Most communities real and virtual are pulled by a small core group of power users.   Typically oh, 5-10%.

*You should if you look at how little good content is added each week.*

Oh yeah, we are short on one liners SMS style and the constant troll roll of 4GB VPS wanted for <$7.01

No one stopping anyone from adding new "good" content, have at it.


----------



## CVPS_Chris (Feb 13, 2014)

Its too bad that only 15-20 members make up all the posts  :wub:


----------



## drmike (Feb 13, 2014)

CVPS_Chris said:


> Its too bad that only 15-20 members make up all the posts  :wub:


All? Isn't that a totally inclusive word....  I know English isn't your strong suit.

False....   Power users contribute disproportionately but like I said atypical in every community.


----------



## MannDude (Feb 13, 2014)

CVPS_Chris said:


> Its too bad that only 15-20 members make up all the posts  :wub:


I'm happy with the quality of the top posters here and where we are after less than 1 year. Comparing vpsBoard to other industry related forums, using tools such as archive.org has shown we're much better off in our first year than others, which has made this the fastest growing forum in this industry.

Every forum has their top posters, I can't complain or nitpick about ours. I'm happy to have them. Also happy to have all the other quality folks here who have shared their wisdom or have taken time to write awesome tutorials. Truly blessed to have a good group here. A few shitheads mixed in, too, but overall a good solid group.


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Feb 13, 2014)

CVPS_Chris said:


> Its too bad that only 15-20 members make up all the posts  :wub:


lol


----------



## DomainBop (Feb 13, 2014)

> Its too bad that only 15-20 members make up all the posts


15-20 members is only bad when you're talking about kiddie hosts/summer hosts/many 2GB/$7 hosts.

15-20 forum members = 15 individuals making all forum posts

15-20 "2GB/$7 provider" staff members = 1 individual with multiple aliases making all ticket posts.


----------



## wlanboy (Feb 13, 2014)

For me it simply doesn't matter.

I like "smaller" communities where you are able to - at least - know each member by name.

Do we have to create a spam pit with 100 posts per day to be "better"? Nope.


----------



## spry (Feb 14, 2014)

Congrats @MannDude and the pack.

Here's to 50k more. Cheers!


----------



## switsys (Feb 14, 2014)

GIANT_CRAB said:


> lol


+1


----------



## badpatrick (Feb 18, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## AMDbuilder (Feb 18, 2014)

Congrats, your hard work building an awesome community shows!


----------

